# Please Help! Sick/dieing Piranhas



## Chey (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't have a clue what to do! I have a 150 gallon tank with a school of 5 piranhas we got about 2 months ago. They are still small about the size of a deck of cards. The water temperature is 80° and they all seemed very happy til this morning we woke up and they all seemed to be laying at a 45°angle at the bottom of the tank. We brought the water in immediately to be tested and it was perfect. Nothing seemed to be even a little high. We came home from work and one had died! The other 4 are laying under a cave in the corner of the tank so close it looks like they are cuddling. The pet store doesn't know anything and I'm not coming up with anything online either. I don't know what to do to save them. Please HELP.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would guess low oxygen or some sort of parasite...

Make sure you have good surface agitation and lots of flow, keep an eye out for any abnormal wounds or things in their gills.


----------

